# 2000/2001 De Rosa Neo Primato



## sneyer (Jun 20, 2008)

Does anyone have a good photo, or catalogue scan of a 2000 or 2001 Neo Primato in orange?


----------



## De Rosa UD (Apr 13, 2008)

Do you mean this one?


----------

